# Meet the Puritans, Second Edition



## Randall Pederson (Nov 26, 2008)

Joel and I are currently working on the second edition of our 2006 _Meet the Puritans_, which is due out in early 2011. I am curious about what things you would like to see in the second edition? We will take your suggestions seriously, which will help us produce the best edition yet.

Thanks so much,

Randall


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent! I loved the 2006 Edition.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2008)

Randall -- I am working on a list of suggestions for you. I'll get back to you soon, dv.


----------



## Randall Pederson (Nov 27, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Randall -- I am working on a list of suggestions for you. I'll get back to you soon, dv.



Andrew,

Thanks so much. You will get due credit in the Second Edition...

Randall


----------



## Ivan (Nov 28, 2008)

These are the things I like to know about the Puritans of old: how they came to trust in Christ, their educational background, where they ministered, information about their families, and anything that is particular about them...what's different about them, what makes them worthy to be included in the next book.

I also like to see any painting, drawing, etc. of those included the new edition. I am interested in the little known Puritans. I'm sure they were some great men who some of us have never heard of.


----------



## Randall Pederson (Nov 28, 2008)

Ivan said:


> These are the things I like to know about the Puritans of old: how they came to trust in Christ, their educational background, where they ministered, information about their families, and anything that is particular about them...what's different about them, what makes them worthy to be included in the next book.
> 
> I also like to see any painting, drawing, etc. of those included the new edition. I am interested in the little known Puritans. I'm sure they were some great men who some of us have never heard of.



Thanks Ivan. These are helpful ideas. You may want to acquire a copy of my _Day by Day with the English Puritans_ as it includes over 70 different Puritans, most of whom have never before been reprinted. 

Randall


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm just thrilled to own the first edition - that there will be a second is wonderful news!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 28, 2008)

Randall Pederson said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > These are the things I like to know about the Puritans of old: how they came to trust in Christ, their educational background, where they ministered, information about their families, and anything that is particular about them...what's different about them, what makes them worthy to be included in the next book.
> ...



Oh, I got it...you keep writin' 'em and I'll keep buyin' 'em and readin' 'em!!


----------



## Confessor (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't make it too quickly. I just bought the book!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2008)

Randall Pederson said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Randall -- I am working on a list of suggestions for you. I'll get back to you soon, dv.
> ...



That is very kind of you, Randall. The work that you and Dr. Beeke have done and continue to do is a tremendous blessing to so many. I personally have greatly benefited from the first edition of _Meet the Puritans_; in fact, I generally read a little portion of it every day, as I have for the last two years. Here are some suggestions for your consideration as you make plans for the second edition. 

I recognize that the first edition was almost 1000 pages and I don't know how much you want to expand it and still keep it manageable and affordable. With that said, I think the following names and resources are worth highlighting.

The Matthew Poole Project: Matthew Poole Project (Home Page) [Note: Besides the ongoing translation of Poole's _Synopsis Criticorum_, and plans to reprint other works by Poole, we have published a book on the eschatology of George Gillespie, and another book on the views of Gillespie on toleration is planned for publication in the near future, dv.]

There are a lot of websites now that focus on the Puritans or various aspects and representatives thereof. There may be value in highlighting this 21st century approach to the Puritans.

Websites worth noting
The Stephen Charnock Project: Stephen Charnock Project - Welcome
The Westminster Assembly Project: Westminster Assembly Project
The Westminster Shorter Catechism Project: Westminster Shorter Catechism Project
The Timothy Cruso Project: http://www.freewebs.com/oldesermons/
Encyclopedia Puritannica Project: Encyclopedia Puritannica Project (Home Page)
The Roger Morrice Entring Book Project: Roger Morrice Project
The Ussher Project: Home page - Ussher Project - Modern History - Trinity College Dublin
The Cotton Mather Biblia Americana Project: Cotton Mather - Biblia Americana
Northampton Press: http://northamptonpress.org/
The Conventicle: The Conventicle
A Puritan's Mind: Welcome to A Puritan's Mind!
Puritan Publications: Puritan Publications
Kessinger Reprints
RHB -- plans to reprint William Ames, _A Sketch of the Christian's Catechism_ in December 2008 - 
Northampton Press: http://northamptonpress.org/
Puritan Reprints -- reprinted William Gouge, _Domestical Duties_ in 2006; plans to reprint William Ames, _A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies in God's Worship_ in December 2008 - Puritan Reprints

Arthur Dent is referenced already, including the 1997 SDG edition of _The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven_, but it was also reprinted in 2007.
Richard Rogers is referenced already, but his diary, titled _Seeking a Settled Heart: The 16th Century of Puritan Richard Rogers_, was reprinted in 2007.
Cotton Mather is referenced already, but his _Essays to Do Good_ was reprinted in 2006.
William Guthrie is referenced already, but _The Christian's Great Interest_ was reprinted again in 2006.
Willem Teellinck is referenced already, but _Redeeming the Time_ was reprinted in 1977.

I have identified all of the contributors to the Puritan sermons which comprise the Morning Exercises at Cripplegate in this thread, and I think some of them warrant biographical notice: Puritan Cripplegate Ministers: http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/puritan-cripplegate-ministers-38523/

English Puritans not included in the first edition
Simeon Ashe -- _Living loves betwixt Christ and dying Christians_ reprinted July 2008
William Attersoll
John Ball -- _The Covenant of Grace_ reprinted 2006
Richard Bernard -- Tentmaker Publications reprinted his commentary on Ruth
Thomas Blake
Nicholas Bownd
Oliver Bowles
John Bradford
William Bradshaw
Richard Byfield
Edmund Calamy the Elder
John Collinges
Miles Coverdale
John Dod
Thomas Edwards -- _Gangraena_ (US ISBN 0904617084)
Edward Elton
George Estey -- _Certain Godly And Learned Expositions Upon Divers Parts Of Scripture_ reprinted 2007
John Evans
Thomas Foxcroft (American) -- _The Gospel Ministry_ reprinted 2008
John Foxe -- Foxe's _Book of Martyrs_ reprinted many times
Thomas Gataker
Arthur Jackson
Hugh Latimer
Matthew Lawrence
Samuel Lee -- see _The Puritans on Prayer_ (1997) and _The Bible and the Closet_ (1998)
Edward Leigh
Robert Leighton -- commentary on 1 Peter reprinted many times
Stephen Marshall
John Mayer
Daniel Mayo
Richard Mayo
Peter Muffet -- Tentmaker Publications reprinted his commentary on Proverbs
James Nalton
Matthew Newcomen
Elnathan Parr
Simon Patrick
John Penry (Welsh)
Samuel Petto -- _The Great Mystery of the Covenant of Grace_ reprinted 2006
William Prynne
John Quick
John Rainolds -- Tentmaker Publications reprinted his commentaries on Obadiah and Haggai
Edward Reyner
Nicholas Ridley
Francis Roberts -- see Won Taek Lim, _The Covenant Theology of Francis Roberts_ (2007)
Daniel Rogers
Nehemiah Rogers -- Tentmaker Publications reprinted his commentary on Isaiah 5
Lazarus Seaman
Samuel Slater
Samuel Smith -- Tentmaker Publications reprinted his commentary on Psalm 1, along with William Gouge on Ps. 116 and Thomas Pierson on other select Psalms
Edward Stillingfleet
Richard Stock -- Tentmaker Publications reprinted his commentary on Malachi (along with Samuel Torshell)
John Tillotson
William Twisse
Anthony Tuckney
John Udall -- He is mentioned in the commendations at the beginning of the first edition of _Meet the Puritans_ and warrants a biographical notice, I think.
James Ussher -- _Annals of the World_ was reprinted in 2003 and _A Body of Divinity_ was reprinted in 2007.
Samuel Ward -- His diary was reprinted in 2007.
John Wells
William Whately
Andrew Willet
Daniel Williams (Welsh)

Dutch Puritans not included in the first edition
Willem Apollonius
Simon Oomius
Abraham Van de Velde -- _The Wonders of the Most High_ reprinted in 1997
Jodocus van Lodensteyn
Petrus van Mastricht -- _Treatise on Regeneration_ reprinted in 2002; his _Theoretico-Practica Theologia_ is being translated by the Dutch Reformation Translation Society
Bernardus Smytegelt

Scottish Puritans not included in the first edition
Robert Baillie
Robert Blair
John Brown of Wamphray -- _Christ: The Way, The Truth, and The Life_ reprinted by IndyPublish and Landmark Project Press in 2007
David Calderwood -- _Perth Assembly_ reprinted in 2007 and _The Pastor and the Prelate_ reprinted in 2008
James Ferguson -- commentaries
James Fisher -- Fisher's Catechism, many reprints
George Hutcheson -- commentaries
Alexander Nisbet -- commentary on 1 and 2 Peter reprinted in 1982
Robert Rollock -- _Select Works_ reprinted in 2008

General reprints of interest:
Lewis Lupton's _A History of the Geneva Bible_ reprinted (in part) by Tentmaker Publications in 2008


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is of interest to you guys, but what about Puritans that haven't written anything, or had any sermons published? I'd love to meet them too.

And another thing that interests me a great deal, that is missing from the first edition, are all of the works that are out of print from these Puritans. Even though the books may be out of print, it is still interesting to know all the writings by a certain person. 
It may be considered an OCD, but I love things to be as exhaustive as possible.

And thanks so much for the first edition. I have a huge library of books, and MtP is definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 28, 2008)

Were there any Puritans by the last name of Keeling?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 28, 2008)

Randall,
There are some updates and or corrections I would add to the Durham segment; and maybe by 2011 I'll have another of his works in print. Drop me an email and I'll send you the corrections.


----------



## Randall Pederson (Nov 29, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> I'm just thrilled to own the first edition - that there will be a second is wonderful news!



Thank you for your kind words.
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 12:46:07 EST-----


Ivan said:


> Randall Pederson said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



Thanks Ivan... will do! Do you have my _Day by Day with Jonathan Edwards_? There is some non-reprinted material in there too (thanks to Kenneth Minkema at Yale University).
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 12:47:58 EST-----


packabacka said:


> Don't make it too quickly. I just bought the book!



Don't worry, it won't be out until early 2011 (at the earliest) and it will be a substantial enough revision that will warrant another purchase (or so we hope!).
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 12:50:10 EST-----


VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Randall Pederson said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Andrew,

This is very helpful. Thank you so much.
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 12:52:14 EST-----


Pilgrim72 said:


> I'm not sure if this is of interest to you guys, but what about Puritans that haven't written anything, or had any sermons published? I'd love to meet them too.
> 
> And another thing that interests me a great deal, that is missing from the first edition, are all of the works that are out of print from these Puritans. Even though the books may be out of print, it is still interesting to know all the writings by a certain person.
> It may be considered an OCD, but I love things to be as exhaustive as possible.
> ...



Joel and I have had extensive discussions about this and we are in the discussion phase of producing a _Meet the Puritans Guide to Non-Reprinted Sources_ or something of that nature. There are thousands of books that have yet to be unearthed and it is exciting to see what is happening.
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 12:53:30 EST-----


NaphtaliPress said:


> Randall,
> There are some updates and or corrections I would add to the Durham segment; and maybe by 2011 I'll have another of his works in print. Drop me an email and I'll send you the corrections.



Hi Chris,

Will do.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2008)

Randall -- You're welcome! May the Lord bless your work! 

A further thought -- perhaps a section devoted to notable Puritan women such as those sketched in James Anderson's _Memorable Women of the Puritan Times_ (reprinted 2001 and 2003) or _Ladies of the Covenant_ (reprinted 2002 and 2005).

Memorable Women of the Puritan Times - Google Book Search (Vol. 2)
The Ladies of the Covenant: Memoirs ... - Google Book Search


----------



## Randall Pederson (Nov 29, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Randall -- You're welcome! May the Lord bless your work!
> 
> A further thought -- perhaps a section devoted to notable Puritan women such as those sketched in James Anderson's _Memorable Women of the Puritan Times_ (reprinted 2001 and 2003) or _Ladies of the Covenant_ (reprinted 2002 and 2005).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the good idea. We will weigh it seriously.

Randall


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 30, 2008)

Randall -- Just a few more thoughts and suggested recent Puritan book references:

Di Gangi, _Great Themes in Puritan Preaching_ (2007)
Richard, _The Supremacy of God in the Theology of Samuel Rutherford_ (Dec. 2008)
Yuille, _Puritan Spirituality: the Fear of God in the Affective Theology of George Swinnock_ (2007)
Yuille, _The Inner Sanctum of Puritan Piety: John Flavel's Doctrine of Mystical Union with Christ_ (2007)
Yuille, _Trading and Thriving in Godliness: The Piety of George Swinnock_ (2008)
_The Works of Thomas Manton_ (2008 reprint)
Adams, _Exposition of Second Peter_ (2008 reprint)
Joyce L. Irwin, ed., _Whether a Christian Woman Should be Educated and Other Writings from Her Intellectual Circle_ (1998) - contains extracted English translations from the writings of Gisbertus Voetius
_A Critical Edition of John Beadle's A Journall, Or Diary of a Thankfull Christian: A Journall Or Diary of a Thankfull Christian_, ed. Orgel (1996)
Dickson, _Truth's Victory Over Error_ (2007 reprint)
Dennison, Jr., _The Market Day of the Soul_ (2008 reprint)
Lewis, _The Genius of Puritanism_ (2008 reprint)
Wing, _The Conjugal Crown_ (1980 reprint)
Van Lieburg, _Living for God: 18th Century Dutch Pietist Autobiography_ (2006)
Sedgwick, _Providence Practically Handled_ (2007 reprint)
Downame, _The Christian Warfare_ (early 2009 reprint expected)
de Reuver, _Sweet Communion: Trajectories of Spirituality from the Middle Ages through the Further Reformation_ (2007)
_Protestant Nonconformist Texts Volume 1 1550 to 1700_, ed. Edited by Jones, Long and Moore (2007)
Kapic, _Communion With God: The Divine and the Human in the Theology of John Owen_ (2007)
Goudriaan, _Reformed Orthodoxy And Philosophy, 1625-1750: Gisbertus Voetius, Petrus Van Mastricht, And Anthonius Driessen_ (2006)
Neele, _Petrus Van Mastricht (1630-1706): Reformed Orthodoxy: Method and Piety_ (early 2009 publication expected)
Neele, _The Art of Living to God. A Study of Method and Piety in the_ Theoretico-practica theologia _of Petrus van Mastricht (1630-1706)_ (2005)

Also note that 2011 is the 400th anniversary of the King James Version of the Bible and much like the Calvin Quincentenary, there may be a flood of books about that event and its ties to Puritanism.


----------



## JDKetterman (Dec 1, 2008)

Randall Pederson said:


> Joel and I are currently working on the second edition of our 2006 _Meet the Puritans_, which is due out in early 2011. I am curious about what things you would like to see in the second edition? We will take your suggestions seriously, which will help us produce the best edition yet.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Randall



I would be interested in reading about the Puritans and their develop of Biblical theology and Redemptive history. It would be interesting to see how the puritans planted the seeds for Reformed Biblical theology.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 1, 2008)

What do we do with our first editions when the second edition comes out?


----------

